# Landfill Harmonic Orchestra - quite amazing!



## Steve Martin (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I wasn't sure where I could put this post on the forum, as it is more of an interest topic, but as friend sent me a link in regard to this orchestra, so I did a search on YouTube and found some videos and here is the link to one of them:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJxxdQox7n0

and here is the YouTube page you get when you do a search for "Landfill Harmonic Orchestra":

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_q ... 11.youtube.


Quite amazing. I thought I would share this with everyone. I feel here is the skill of playing an instrument that is enriching the lives of these young people and that's great!

Hope you enjoy watching.

best,

Steve :D


----------



## TGV (Jun 2, 2013)

That *is* special. Very touching.


----------

